# Can you use wood carving chisels on MDF?



## Lucille McDonald (Jun 4, 2014)

not just the normal bench chisel the special curved and differnt shaped chisels, can you use them for MDF?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 4, 2014)

mdf as in fiberboard? Are you ReginaWilliams too?


----------

